# Mares Udders?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Small and not noticable.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmm really?! My mares are big enough and you can see them moving if she is trotting etc. And you can see them when you lift her tail! I hope she is not pregnant!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

If she's not swollen, hot to the touch, or tender, I would not worry about it. There are all sizes, just like some male horses' sheaths are much smaller and tidier than others'. A mare that has had foals in her past will likely have a larger udder than a maiden mare, too. Just pay attention to what is normal for her and if it changes (e.g. keeps getting bigger) then you could ask your vet on the next vet visit.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I got her only three months ago and I know she was in a field with other horses but I am not sure if there were stallions or not. The last owner said there was a 'colt' but like I dunno what age and if he was gelded or not :/ I cannot touch her udders. She does not like it at all. And she has had other foals before so maybe that is it 

She also twitches a lot when her belly is touched but she is probably just sensitive there.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

The udder is a sensitive area, and your description sounds like she's not used to being touched there. If you work with her, she might get less touchy. You can keep an eye on her, whether or not you can handle her there, which would let you see if anything is changing. You might ask how old the 'colt' was and if he was gelded or not, that would be some peace of mind.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Horses don't have udders...they have teats 

I use to call them udders but cows have those


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Technically, the udder is the "bag" part that produces the milk, and the "teats" are the nipple part that goes in the foal's mouth. So, both horses and cows have both udders and teats. So do goat, sheep, camels, etc. I assumed from the OP's description that she was talking about the whole thing - udder and teats together.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I feel sorry for your poor mare. Chance are she has had a foal or two in the past, and her body just has never gone back to normal. Poor love is probably just a little saggy, and here you are spreading the news over the internet! 

LOL I am just kidding by the way, if you at all suspect that your girl could be PG, it might be worth a vet trip. Good luck


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah when I said Udders I meant everything XD


Lol I guess she is just like that from her previous foals. I do not need her to be pregnant...She has only started getting back into work.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Going to be a weird question... Can you get a picture of her udder? That would be one way for you to keep track and compare her udder at a later date if you are worried.


Best bet though... I would have a vet out to rule out or confirm a pregnancy. More so since there was a "colt" with the "herd" and you are not sure if he was old enough to bred and/or gelded.


----------



## msmaryy (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL Chii!!! Yea I think many of us have that mare's problem.. saggin and spreadin! ) Happy New Year all!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ohh okay,my bad guys!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

You really should get your mare used to being touched there since they should be cleaned like a geldings sheath does. Dirt and sweat collect there and can make it uncomfortable for the mare. One sign that they may need to be cleaned, same with males, they will rub their butt similar to when they have worms.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My mare has larger than usual udders from having had foals before I got her..totally normal  

My mare's strange though...she LIKES being cleaned down there lol!! She will actually twitch her lip and lift her leg like a dog!!! hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahahahaha! Thats cute!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

One of my shetland fillies got bigger (she was only about 18 months and had been kept with her half borther who is an entire colt) her belly was getting bigger and everthing but then when we got the results of the blood test and she wasn't in foal. But like every one else said jsut keep and eye on her and personaly I would get her an unlrasound.


----------

